# [SOLVED] HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello!

This laptop keeps shutting down every once in a while. Sometimes every few minutes or every few half hours. Blue terrible screen appears but i am desperate becauce it doesn't last for more than a microsecond so i totally cannot read what it displays and so i don't even know what the problemis 

It started just very rarely, when i was playing graphically demanding game. Then it worsened when i started using video calling on skype. I reinstalled the operating system (Windows 7) via recovery manager (i have a recovery disc) and it worked better for about a week time, then it worsened and now it was restarting and showing the blue screen every 7 minutes approximately.

I again reinstalled the Windows by the same precodure but there's been one crash already again. 

Could you please tell me how to at least identify the problem? How can i make the screen last longer and see what the hell's going on? And then, how could i possibly mend the problem? What could be the cause? Is hardware or software issue? It used to crash only when doing something more "graphical" but now it occures whenever, even when i do literally nothing with it! Please help; i am just a totally PC lame girl ((( if there are specifications neccessary, i would give, if you only tell me how to find and tell you...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hello annie55 and welcome to TSF,

Tap F8 immediately after the Compaq screen. This should bring up the advanced boot options menu.

Select "Disable automatic restart on system failure". 

This will cause the BSOD to stay on screen until you physically restart the computer.

Post back with the details of the BSOD.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for nice welcomes. I had done this just before and i disabled automatic restart through System settings in windows; nevertheless, this is the outcome - a huge white on blue message saying something like (i shortened it):

System shut down to prevent damage.
Crucial system operation has been terminated or exited.
If this is the first time, restart your pc, if not, press F8; run safe mode.

Check your hardware and software, if installed properly.
Disable or remove new hardware or software, disable BIOS memory (caching or shadoving).

Press F8 for advanced support options, select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

***STOP: 0x000000F4 (0x00000000000000003, 0xFFFFFA80056DB8CO, 0xFFFFFA80056DBBA0, 0xFFFFF80002D8B240)

Collecting data for crash dump...
Initializing disk for crash dump...

Can you have any advice on that? I feel quite desperate with the blue message itself.. Thank you very much for anything

i have to add that i precisely copied everything below the "Technical information"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Okay, well let's start with a few system diagnostics.

The CQ series of notebooks have no option to change the SATA mode, but they do include a SMART HDD test in the BIOS. 

Press the DEL key to enter the BIOS setup program, navigate to the HDD test option and run it.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

I found the "Primary Hard Disk Self Test" option over there and so it's running and estimates 58 minutes time left. I just hope i found the thing. So.. i will tell about the outcome as soon as it finishes


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Pffff, and so after the tremendous hour it showed just a little square with "Hard Disk test passed" and "OK" button, nothing else :-/ 
What shall i do now?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Take it one step at a time! :grin:

Unfortunately, troubleshooting can be a bit of a pain.

Follow these instructions then post the indicated zip file in your reply.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

All right, i hope i could do what i was instructed to; if there's anything additional to be done, let me know it; i am following the further "while waiting" instructions" now:

*·* OS - Windows 7 
*·* x64 
*·* What was original installed OS on system? - brand new original win 7
*·*(came pre-installed on system) 
*·* Age of system (hardware) - bought brand new a year ago
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? reinstalled twice in past 3 weeks

*· *CPU - AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core 2.10GHz
*· *Video Card ATI mobility Radeon HD 4200 (RS880M)
*· *MotherBoard HP Presario CQ62 <DMI>
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage HP (battery) 48114mWh

*·* System Manufacturer  HP
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) HP Presario CQ62


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

And so, i seem to have started the Driver Verifier, though i dunno what's happening right now  i followed the instructions and rebooted in the end and the windows simply seeems to be running, there seems nothing to be happening  when i wanted to see the verifier status a black window appeared and died away very quickly so i right dunno what's happening  shall i let te pc run or what?

And as for the other "while waiting instructions". i just fear i am not right able to make it!  i am so technophobic (and tired)  in this night hour.. shame on me :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Don't wait up for us. I cannot access the files you uploaded from my current location, so I have asked someone to come and take a look. It will take time for us to go through all of the information that you provided, plus running debug sessions. 

Your best bet is to go to bed and check back with us in the morning.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Thank you  I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hello again!
Are there any news on the trouble?
I also tried another suggestion - to disable graphics driver in the safe mode and see if the window would run properly with the defeault driver. I tried most risky procedure - skype videocalling, during which the crashes happen mostly. And even so, the BSOD appeared again after about 20 minutes. 
Is there any new suggestion? What shall i try now? :4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

There are no mini dumps in the folder


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Errr. what does that mean? ?what shall i do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hi please try following the instructions again or try looking in C:\Windows\Minidump copy it to a folder then right click on it and use the send to zip option (note the location) then attach to your next post


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

All right, i repeated the procedure, but i am afraid it doesn't contain anything like "minidump" again. and yet, when i opend C..Windows there's nothing like Minidump folder -.- neither finds anything when i try the search tool. I don't understand it. Might it be protected or hidden or how can i dig it out of this damn comp :-/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hi no worries I will move you to bsod's and app crashes for more help this is what I found on the code you posted 
The CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION bug check has a value of 0x000000F4. This indicates that a process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. 

Parameters
The following parameters are displayed on the blue screen.

Parameter Description 
1 The terminating object type:

0x3: Process

0x6: Thread 


2 The terminating object 
3 The process image file name 
4 Pointer to an ASCII string containing an explanatory message 


Cause
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the system. When they are terminated for any reason, the system can no longer function.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Ooooh, gosh, i don't understand much of it. I wonder what's practically happening. Is it pointing at software or hardware problem? Wonder about possible solutions. I have been running almost 2 hours without a crash now, the laptop's being cooled (but it used to be even before, but truth to be said i didn't cool it when it first started, i bough a cooling pad only when the restarts started annoying me) but the situation hasn't changed much.

Thank you for any advice, also no problem with being moved, hope it helps  Any further advice/tips/whatever to let me at least know what the problem is is more than welcome! 
Thanks you so much.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Aight, friends, just now i tried skype voice call with no video and it crashed a minute after that . (just remind it doesn't neccessarily crash only when running skype) but when in skype, the likelihood is big (100% in fact) that it'll crash. And now not even the bsod appeared, the screen got stuck and after a while i switched off the comp manually. temp after the repeated start was 60°C and i noticed it's been already another crash like that - when the main fan started just after the screen freeze.
It's so ..brutal!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hi please be patient the analysts are usually busy but someone will try to assist you,have you checked the airvents and fan are free of dirt and debris a can of compressed air would help with that
How To Clean A Laptop (Computer Basics)


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Yes, thanks also for the cleaning tip. I had cleaned my laptop before quite properly. Everything is free to cool. 
I will very much appreciate further assistance. Somehow it is getting worse and worse. It doesn't show the BSOD anymore, ,the picture freezes and stays for a minute like that. then the screen goes completely black and the computer doesn't switch off, neither restart. I switch it off manually then. Start it again and it boots normally... And the same even would happen at any unexpected time. When i don't do anything, the pc may stay on for 2-3 hours, if i surf the internet, play music, or use skype (video/call) it crashes quite fast, afte 10-20 minutes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hi while we wait try this 
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program

How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Windows was just reinstalled yesterday?

Did you restore from HP HDD partition or HP recovery discs?

Apparent hardware failure. No dump files. Other files not in English -- appear to be Slovenian..?


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

From now windows has been reinstalled for 3 days. 
I restored it from HP HDD partition.
The other language of files might be Slovak - it's the language my windows' running in. If there's anything which might be a key information in Slovak, i could try to translate if it helps.

So if this is confirmed hardware failure, i shall go to the shop where i bought it and ask them to look at the matter.(?) 

Thank you all for assistance!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Is the computer still under warranty??? If so, then I do recommend bringing it in for warranty service.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Yes it's just one year old and so still have one year of warranty service. I will bring it there next week. Sure i might post a feedback later when it gets fixed. Fine to have a hardware failure confirmed.  thank you guys!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Your welcome


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Before i go to the service (which i plan for thursday), there's another interesting issue i learnt, yesterday. As you know, the most risky business with the comp is skype calling/videocalling, it restarts after aboput 10 minutes EVERYTIME doing that. Yesterday i plugged the laptop out of the recharger and let it run only on the battery AND IT LASTED (it never restarted and the call lasted as long as the battery did (for about 60 minutes) :-o now this is really strange. 

Could be pointing to a particular hardware failure? It's strange because when plugged in it runs quite ok, just when doing some more "overwhelming" activity such as the calling, it freezes. but when without the cable, it seems to be running quite ok even when calling (which was the only think i tested it for by now)....


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Do you have access to a multimeter or voltmeter?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Warranty might preclude testing much


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Indeed, with multitester i took measures of the voltage coming out of the charger into the laptop and it is 18V, just like written on the charger label. Seems like the charger might work well,at least as for the voltage transormation.. :-/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

What power plan are you using (click on the battery icon on the taskbar)?


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

"Reccomended by HP"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Try changing it to balanced and see if that helps when it is plugged in.

Keep in mind that this is in no way a permanent fix, although I have seen issues from power profiles.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Yes, i also tried to change the power regime, and it switched of just a few minutes after while doing nothing crucial! So i changed it back, i tried the same like the day ago - unplugged it, but it didn't work anymore that way and switched off after some 20 minutes. Either way; I am taking that to the service. Was just another point of the interestet. Maybe it even helps the guys there.


----------



## annie55 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Hello,

At last after a long time my problem has been solved and i am posting because i have promised to tell you how it turned out:

I put the computer to be repaired by a guy (while the authorised service rejected me saying there is no problem :Thinkingo(because it didn't appaer at the spot)).

After trying the number of things, he finally uninstalled my original 64bit Windows 7 and installed back 32bit version (despite losing some RAM) and it's been a month that iam happily using my computer now with long videocalling and everything there was not a single BSOD or a freeze. The action must have helped. 

Thank you for support!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP Presario CQ62 notebook SHUTTING DOWN*

Good to hear your up and running


----------

